# Domtar TSX:UFS



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

*Domtar (UFS)*

I don't see a thread specifically about Domtar, so here is one.

I am considering a new position in Domtar in my dividend portfolio. They haven't been paying a dividend for all that long -- it looks like 2010 or so -- and they are not dividend aristocrats I don't think. I make their payout ratio at 82% which is a little high.
They are probably vulnerable to changing trade arrangements with the 'mericans, but who isn't?

Does anyone have an opinion whether their dividend is likely to be reasonably secure?


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Looks like I missed out on the 10% run-up in the last two weeks. This will have to go back on my long term radar screen I guess.


----------

